# glass bread baking tube



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Has anyone used this to make bread? There is one for sale via a local swap site and I am intrigued. It is a glass bread baking tube-Pyrex brand with the metal rack.
Thank you.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

It is designed for French bread loaves. Baking in the glass cylinder replaces the steam that is used to give the bread its crust. It works well when you use the simple dough used to make the original French Bread. Fill it half full so the dough has room to expand and the outside to dry into that great crust.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I bought one of these at Goodwill a while back and didn't care for it. 

It was a hassle getting the dough into it and having it rise evenly. Kind of a pain to wash too.

I ended up re-donating it.


----------

